# Lowering the CC



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

So I have some 18" VW wheels and the gap between the tire and fender drives me nuts. I've heard that drivergear springs can remedy this without slamming the suspension too much. 

Is anybody running them? And if so where do you get them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJ2k_ (Jul 30, 2015)

Literally was just about to ask the same exact question lol thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been looking into this as well. I am thinking of going with the Eibach Pros.


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rGear-Sport-Springs-on-a-CC-YES-they-lower-it! It's the first hit if you google drivegear springs vw vortex. I just picked up a set, they are linear springs like oem but in my opinion even though you can run the stock suspension if you want to do it right you would pair it with slightly shorter shocks and struts. I'm using bilstein b8s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Why can't I find these springs on the drivergear website.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Always use MKV/MKVI suspension parts for the CC 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Always use MKV/MKVI suspension parts for the CC
> 
> 
> Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


And B6 Passat 2.0T


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Where is the best place to get the parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

The DriverGear springs don't lower it that much _(I'm the guy that started that thread)_

Eibach Pro-Kit is the way to go, IMO.
Linear springs as well and pair up nicely with the OEM struts/shocks for a nice comfortable ride still. (Avoid the H&R's, they are stiffer and don't work very well with the OEM struts/shocks)
Part number: 85105.140

Although, ideally, you'd want aftermarket struts/shocks with any lowering spring.....both of those will still work pretty damn good with the OEM stuff



Pro-Kit on my old '13 CC Sport Plus:









Pro-Kit on my old '11 CC Sport:

















Compared to the DriverGear springs:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> Why can't I find these springs on the drivergear website.?


Because they were for the B6 Passat


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

I was actually about to pull the trigger on some sport springs but all the spring kits appear to give the car a reverse rake & there is nothing that gets under my skin more than reverse rake :banghead: As much as I'd prefer not to, coils might be the way to go


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok, so the driver gear springs are no good. Where should I get a pro kit? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

onevrsix said:


> I was actually about to pull the trigger on some sport springs but all the spring kits appear to give the car a reverse rake & there is nothing that gets under my skin more than reverse rake :banghead: As much as I'd prefer not to, coils might be the way to go



The H&R's do, but the Eibachs don't

Add the TT rear pads to the rear (part number 8J0512149) and it'll be sitting perfect like in the pic of my '13 above (even wheel gap & NO reverse rake).
_The pics of my '11 above didn't have the TT rear pads_


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> Ok, so the driver gear springs are no good. Where should I get a pro kit?


Best price I've found and I've bought from here before:
http://thmotorsports.com/eibach/eibach-pro-kit-springs/85105140/i-285966.aspx

$221.18 SHIPPED
-$10 with coupon code "eibach10"
= $211.18 SHIPPED :thumbup:


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

I have Eibach pro-kit for Audi A3 on my CC.
wouldn't change it for anything.
No negative rake.
They finally settled.
will take new pictures.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok. So it looks like the pro kit is the way to go. I am concerned about maintaining as much ride quality as possible. Am I ok with the stock struts and shocks? All the websites say you can use the original stuff, but I'm wondering if it's ideal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

i drive in China. (read: BAD streets), on 19" wheels.
i don't take overly large potholes at 80km/h... rest is fine.


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I am getting H&R lowering springs for my CC tomorrow. Will post before and after photo's once done


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

Took the pictures just now after parking the car to go to dinner. Got carried away with wife's mobile phone photo app. Sorry...
That's Eibach Pro-Kit for Audi A3 on the CC after roughly 4 weeks settling in.
19"x8.5 et35 on 235/35/19 rubber.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Why did you use the pro-kit for the A3? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

because it fits the newer CC models just fine and i get a teeny tiny bit more of drop.

first day, before settling:


























on stock :


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

All this info and pictures are awesome guys. For you guys that have installed the pro kit, did you install a camber kit as well? I'm concerned about wheel alignment after lowering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

i have no camber kit.
you can see from my pics how it sits. preeeeeeeetty straight.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Did you need a wheel alignment after lowering? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

i always let them do an alignment when entirely dismounting my suspension.

also, what I had, for your ref :


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

H&R lowering springs installed today. Did got wheel alignment as well. 




























Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> All this info and pictures are awesome guys. For you guys that have installed the pro kit, did you install a camber kit as well? I'm concerned about wheel alignment after lowering.


No camber kit needed.
These springs aren't that aggressive.

Front is not adjustable anyways.
Rear IS adjustable, when they do the alignment.
They'll get it into spec.



Scoper50 said:


> Did you need a wheel alignment after lowering?


Yes, about 100-200 miles after the install.



Scoper50 said:


> Ok. So it looks like the pro kit is the way to go. I am concerned about maintaining as much ride quality as possible. Am I ok with the stock struts and shocks? All the websites say you can use the original stuff, but I'm wondering if it's ideal.


How many miles on your car?

If it's new, they'll be fine & ride like OEM still

If you have some miles on them, grab some Koni STR.T's


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I have 35,000 miles on the car so I'll be sticking with the stock struts and shocks for now. I pulled the trigger on the pro kit last night. Now I'm just waiting for the UPS guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

35K, yikes....you might just want to save yourself the time/trouble and install new struts/shocks with them

That way you're not redoing the work again (especially if you're paying someone) and also paying for 2 alignments, in the end.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm doing the work myself. I would expect shocks and struts to last far longer than 35k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trojansbb (May 10, 2015)

Stock shocks and struts are not made to be used with lowering springs, even ones that "can" be used with them. It will decrease their life span. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. That's something I'm going to have to think about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

trojansbb said:


> Stock shocks and struts are not made to be used with lowering springs, even ones that "can" be used with them. It will decrease their life span.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


While they're not, I've yet to read on the forum or hear about in person anyone with springs who's blown through their OEM's in the MKV & VI world. Obviously they're not meant to be lowered but I've seen cars clear 60k with springs & stock shocks on top of existing mileage without issues. 

With that said... I wouldn't do it; I personally would spend the extra 300 and get a set of NGP coils while they're on sale.


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going to give the pro kit a shot. For $220 I think it's worth the risk. My labor is free so if u don't like it I can always try something else or go back to stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devilz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone having any issue with lowering springs on OEM shocks regardless of mileage


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

FWIW, my local buddy's CC OEM struts are blown and they had about 40k on them with the Eibach Pro-Kit springs.
He gave me the struts assembled, and I kept the springs, but I still have his blown struts sitting in the garage for him.

While they do work with the OEM struts, they do kill them quicker & the ride quality WILL degrade


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anything is possible I guess. But the above situation seems to be unique and not typical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sellinagolf (Jan 30, 2007)

NaK said:


> i always let them do an alignment when entirely dismounting my suspension.
> 
> also, what I had, for your ref :


Will these fit the 15' you think?


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

sellinagolf said:


> Will these fit the 15' you think?


don't know.
you better ask.
mine is a '14


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Scoper50 said:


> Anything is possible I guess. But the above situation seems to be unique and not typical.


:facepalm:
How is that not typical?
Struts and shocks wear out. Add a lowering spring to a shock that wasn't designed for it, and it shortens their life obviously

Do what you want, since it's your car
YOU asked for the advice but now you apparently know it all


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah I used oem shocks with eibach springs, they are shot with 35k on them. 30k with my coilovers. Mine is a 13

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

The only reason I question it is all the other people out there using the pro kit springs with the stock struts having no problems whatsoever 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I did and the shocks are blown, they prob hust dont realize they are if they have higher mileage. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NaK (Jul 11, 2015)

imy car is brand new.
i've been doing 10,000km on the set-up already. it's my daily, and I drive about 1,000km each week (both city and highway, about 40:60 ratio).
So far, after 10,000km, I have no deterioration in ride quality and it still feels perfect.

I don't doubt the struts being able to break over time, though.
I avoid any and all bumps and potholes or stronger strain on it (challenge on chinese roads).
give me half a year and i will have reached you guys' forceast for OEM shock replacement and will let you know.
Either way, say I have to replace the shicks... what's the big deal?
I mean, literally, whats the cost?
I got a 100,000km warranty on my car and VW accepted the spring change because it was Eibach.
So my guess is free shocks for me anyway. What would be the coat otherwise?


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

Ok ok. So maybe I'll change the struts and shocks while I'm in there. At some point someone sent a link for a complete set for $300 or something. They were either Koni 's or bilsteins. Can someone help me out? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Most as shocks are like 500 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

